# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  جستجو در متن فایلهای PDF

## jannati

دوستان عزیز سلام 
من میخوام یک برنامه تحت وب بنویسم که در اون در متن فایلهای PDFجستجو کنم.میخواستم راجع به روشهای موجود اینکار همچنین نحوه بازکردن متنی فایلها یا مسایل دیگه که من نمیدونم توضیحاتی بدید. 
ممنون میشم اگه اطلاعاتی در این زمینه دارید اینجا مطرح کنید.

----------


## jannati

کسی جواب رو نمیدونه؟ :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Farhad.B.S

با استفاده از اکتیوایکس های موجود میتونید محتویات  یه فایل پی دی اف رو نمایش بدید و یا روی این محتویات جستجو انجام بدید ، که خوب باید مشکلات کار با اکتوایکس توی صفحات ای اس پی رو هم بپذیرید .
برای نمونه میتونید این اکتیوایکس رو ببینید :

http://www.glyphandcog.com/XpdfViewerCtrl.html?g2

----------

